# 35L Information



## GOTWA (Aug 8, 2018)

It looks like this is finally official, the Army opened up entry level 35L positions.  Not that I'm an expert by any means, but I do have a few years under my belt and can answer any questions if they arise.  

Counterintelligence Agent (35L)


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 9, 2018)

Good, someone who can actually answer the questions I usually get asked.


----------



## SteveFrench (Jul 26, 2019)

@GOTWA 
Hey, a few short questions if you don't mind. Currently, I hold a bachelor cyber security degree, and I got into the work force and hated it, I got a degree thinking money would solely make me happy and I was wrong.

1. Is this anything like an agent or is this a majority of desk work? Ignoring the romanticization of intel, I'm not clawing to do James Bond stuff, but if I only do a 4 year contract enlisting straight into 35L will a majority of my time be spent behind a desk? I enjoy hands on activity infinitely more than I do staring at a computer screen.

2. Does this job translate well into civilian side? I ask this in relevance hoping to work for the CIA, FBI or DEA, however, my friend currently in the army told me I'd be better off trying to go to Ranger Batt if I wanted to work there. 

3. I saw online and through google, reddit and rallypoint(?) that this job is a glorified Mall Cop and looked down on by most of the army as no different than an MP. Is this the case? Not trying to sound like I have a problem with those or that I want to be respected/have a crazy amount of power. I was just wondering if this is the same as any other Federal LEO job there is or if its a LEO Lite or something like that.

Thanks in advance, I have talked to a recruiter and have taken the ASVAB, it's really just about picking a contract now and I don't know shit about this subject so I was hoping to get some advice.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hopefully GOTWA can give you some up to date info, but here is my 2 cents from being a 35L.

1. Like anything else, it depends on what unit you go to, different jobs if you are assigned to a tactical intel unit or assigned to a 902nd detachment. At the end of a four year enlistment you only start knowing your MOS.  But, an enlistment/Honorable discharge with an TS/SCI is always good for later employment.
2. This translates directly to the Army's civilian CI Agents....take a look at INSCOM - U.S. Army Intelligence & Security Command, but I have meet several FBI and USSS SA's who were once enlisted Army CI Agents. To include one buddy who was reserve CI with several OEF deployments, and is now a civilian Army CI Agent, he enjoys it immensely. He is in Cyber but his next assignment will be on a FBI JTTF.
3. Don't believe everything you see online. The job is only as good as you make it.

There are great opportunities for this MOS in both training and assignments, as well as warrant officer path.


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 27, 2019)

SteveFrench said:


> @GOTWA
> Hey, a few short questions if you don't mind. Currently, I hold a bachelor cyber security degree, and I got into the work force and hated it, I got a degree thinking money would solely make me happy and I was wrong.
> 
> 1. Is this anything like an agent or is this a majority of desk work? Ignoring the romanticization of intel, I'm not clawing to do James Bond stuff, but if I only do a 4 year contract enlisting straight into 35L will a majority of my time be spent behind a desk? I enjoy hands on activity infinitely more than I do staring at a computer screen. CI Cyber is more than just sitting in front of a computer screen.  Once certified, you would participate in the collection of those materials as well.  I believe there was 40 CI cyber (J5) qualified Agents on Active? Whatever the number, it's relatively small.  It's such an important item that INSCOM is willing to throw money at it, knowing those individuals will leave for the private sector after the required rotation.  The LTC/MICECP in charge came and briefed us and they're looking at options to keep the talent, including incentives that would nearly meet the salary equivalent of their civilian counterparts.
> ...


.


----------



## John.warren (Sep 18, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> It looks like this is finally official, the Army opened up entry level 35L positions.  Not that I'm an expert by any means, but I do have a few years under my belt and can answer any questions if they arise.
> 
> Counterintelligence Agent (35L)



Can I PM you I have a couple questions about reclassifying to 35L at 19thSFG from 11B


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 18, 2019)

Can't really help you with that one. I would think there is an assessment to get into 19th. @Kraut783 might be able to better serve you. I would start by calling the specific unit you're looking to support. I believe 19th Intel support is all headquartered out of Utah? I'll have some answers for you in a year when I put in for 19th or SOD.


----------



## John.warren (Sep 18, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> Can't really help you with that one. I would think there is an assessment to get into 19th. @Kraut783 might be able to better serve you. I would start by calling the specific unit you're looking to support. I believe 19th Intel support is all headquartered out of Utah? I'll have some answers for you in a year when I put in for 19th or SOD.



No doubt. I have their  information and am starting the process but wanted to get some
Info from someone not trying to recruit for a billet lol.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 18, 2019)

John, reach out to the 19th intel support unit and see what they want out of a 35L, they might be short and will take a new 35L, they might want you to have some time in the MOS....don't go into it just for SOF. There are a lot of 35L gigs that are great and not SOF, even in the NG/USAR.


----------



## John.warren (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks for your input I’m trying to decide if I want to go 35 P, M or L. I’m leaving the guard sniper school house and just looking for something new and challenging. All three sound like good gigs.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 18, 2019)

Use this link: https://fas.org/irp/doddir/army/ar381-20.pdf or google Army Regulations 381-20 It's out of date but gives you a good idea of the basics of the job.

also, this older FM.
FM 2.22.2 (2009)
(U//FOUO) U.S. Army FM 2-22.2 Counterintelligence | Public Intelligence

These give you an idea of the gig, strat and tact.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 18, 2019)

John.warren said:


> Thanks for your input I’m trying to decide if I want to go 35 P, M or L. I’m leaving the guard sniper school house and just looking for something new and challenging. All three sound like good gigs.



Do you speak another language?  If not, have taken a DLAB?


----------



## Brill (Sep 19, 2019)

John.warren said:


> Thanks for your input I’m trying to decide if I want to go 35 P, M or L. I’m leaving the guard sniper school house and just looking for something new and challenging. All three sound like good gigs.



Any 35-series job will expose you to the completely different world of MI. Foreign language proficiency will open additional doors. Just keep in mind the clearance requirements for Reserves is the same as AD, which are the same as in the intel community. 

If you like 11B stuff, intel, foreign languages, and communications technology then you’ll love being a 35P in Group, Regiment, or other units. The majority of 35Ps enjoy working inside an office which is they are undermanned in SOF.


----------



## John.warren (Sep 19, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> Do you speak another language?  If not, have taken a DLAB?



Im getting set up to take it.


----------



## John.warren (Sep 19, 2019)

lindy said:


> Any 35-series job will expose you to the completely different world of MI. Foreign language proficiency will open additional doors. Just keep in mind the clearance requirements for Reserves is the same as AD, which are the same as in the intel community.
> 
> If you like 11B stuff, intel, foreign languages, and communications technology then you’ll love being a 35P in Group, Regiment, or other units. The majority of 35Ps enjoy working inside an office which is they are undermanned in SOF.



Thank you for your reply. That is what I gathered from reading the threads and seems like the best route.


----------

